# Cutler Marsh Clean Up March 26th!!!



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I just got the green light from Eve @ Pacific corp to host our 2nd annual Cutler marsh clean up March 26th. We'll be launching at 9am from Benson with lunch at noon. After lunch we'll host a small jackpot bowfishing tournament...$5 buy in per shooter smallest fish wins (launch anywhere you want)!!!

I think Lgill has a heads up on the small fish...good luck beating him


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

this good cause we can all agree on;


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

cra*... 

Josh, we would love to get up there and help (you know how i feel about that place) but the springs on my trailer went bad this last season. time to repair and money for parts are in short supply...

... maybe we could thumb a ride with any of yall?


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

There's NO carp to shoot in Cutler !!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I wish I could make it up there and help. But the heeling process is not going good right now on the ankle.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

RobK said:


> There's NO carp to shoot in Cutler !!!!!!!!!!! LOL


 -O>>- ... -/O_- :rotfl:

... what that poor place needs is a tanker full of Rotenone set on perma-drip for a year and a good dose of mature largemouth bass every year after that! :twisted:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

This is a great volunteer project. Last year we pulled out a huge pile of crap that was in Cutler. A big thumbs up for all that participated last year...many of us never even hunt at Cutler, but it is a good cause. Thanks Josh!
R


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Longgun said:


> RobK said:
> 
> 
> > There's NO carp to shoot in Cutler !!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> ...


 Can you imagine how many more waterfowl , would come here if they had more to eat .  Darn carp keep the bottom cleaned up .Nothing but darn ugly vacuum cleaners is all they are . BUT i bet they are a good thing down current form where the poop ponds that dump into Cutler . Can't believe people actually water ski in there . YUCK !! :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

RobK said:


> BUT i bet they are a good thing down current form where the poop ponds dump into Cutler . Can't believe people actually water ski in there . YUCK !! :shock:


 :lol: I guess they look at it like unless you are on the very top of the mountain, there is alwasy someone taking a dump upstream!!! :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> RobK said:
> 
> 
> > BUT i bet they are a good thing down current form where the poop ponds dump into Cutler . Can't believe people actually water ski in there . YUCK !! :shock:
> ...


man... if the collected data from Cutler was actually published for public view and explained in understandable terms (ie, for TEX and his big word disadvantaged self :mrgreen: ) people would NOT swim in there at all let alone wadeshoot carp... :O>>:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

After participating in the cleanup last year and some bowfishing on Cutler last year, I am amazed at how nasty polluted that river system really is. Yuck!
R


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

rjefre said:


> After participating in the cleanup last year and some bowfishing on Cutler last year, I am amazed at how nasty polluted that river system really is. Yuck!
> R


 Take a boat ride up the river channel from Benson just west of the LDS chapel and look at all the cars , trailers, tractors and trash dumped into the river by the Dairy farmers over the years . Very sickening . And thats only what you see on the bank , who knows whats on the river bottom . :shock: :roll:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

RobK said:


> who knows whats on the river bottom . :shock: :roll:


... no kidding, hopefully they drained the acid out of all the old batterys before they plopped em in. im sure it all went out on the ground, but hey atleast its not in the river eh?


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

I was surprised at some of the stuff that we pulled out of there last year. I like to see that much trash come out of there but it sure is sad that there is that much in there in the first place.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe we should have a "prize" or "award" for

The largest piece of junk recovered

The strangest piece of junk recovered

Lord knows what would have won last year, it would have been a hard choice with the selection of crap we had on hand at the end :shock: !


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

void


----------



## Tyson Rasmussen (Sep 28, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> Maybe we should have a "prize" or "award" for
> 
> The largest piece of junk recovered
> 
> ...


Next to our full load of tires, this was our biggest. I think the 40' sprinkler pipe with wheel attached would have won tho.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Forgot about the water wheel pipe, yeap the winner for sure. I still can't figure how they got that thing in the boat. :shock:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

bump!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Still undecided if I will be there or not. I have 3 different places I "ought" to be. 

A preemptive thank you to all those who take their time and $$ to come up and help out. Be safe and have a good time. Hopefully I will see you all there.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

If I don't have to work I will be there.


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll see ya'll there!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I will be there for sure.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree, my dad talks about when he was a kid logan city use to dump there sweage in there i wouldn't water ski in there with a 10 foot pole.


----------

